# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  راز موفقیت در برنامه نویسی چیست؟

## HamzehAzad

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان
هدف از ساخت این تاپیک ارائه ی راهکارهایی است که یک فرد با توجه به این راهکارها می تواند در برنامه نویسی موفق باشد
لطفا به این راهکارها اشاره بفرمائید

با تشکر


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم که این ذکر جهانی بشود...

----------


## Cybersilent

فقط علاقه.......

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

تا موفقیت یعنی چی؟

یه نفر با کمترین تخصص به مقام و پول می رسه، یه نفر هم نه.
یه نفر موفقیت براش اینه که در راه علم به مقام برسه
یه نفر پول براش مطرحه و از این بحث ها

----------


## DAMAVAND

از من ميپرسي ميگم  ; سماجت سماجت سماجت ...

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

به نظر من هم فقط سماجت تمرین مطالعه.
مهم اینه در برنامه نویسی اگر به ایراد یا مشکل یا مسئله ای برخوردید با دو روز سروکله زدن خسته نشید. 
شده ماهها هفته ها روش وقت بذارید ولی سعی کنید به هر صورتی شده به نتیجه برسید.

----------


## HamzehAzad

با عرض سلام دوباره خدمت دوستان
قصد من از ایجاد این تاپیک این بود که شما با توجه به تجربه هایی که داری یه کم کلی تر به راهنمایی دیگران بپردازید نه اینکه یه کلمه ای باشه.....
درست علاقه - تمرین - ایده - سماجت و.......
خوب شاید همه اینارو بدونن ولی مهم اینه که در مورد این بحث بشه که چطور باید از اونها بهره گرفت و اونا رو تقویت کرد تا بشه یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای شد.
خواهشا درباره ی نظراتتون بیشتر توضیح بدین.

با تشکر

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم که این ذکر جهانی بشود....

----------


## HamzehAzad

با اهميتي كه امروزه شبكه ها و محيطهاي اينترنتي پيدا كرده اند ، شركتها به دنبال برنامه نويساني هستند كه قادر به تبادل داده ها و پياده سازي تجارت الكترونيك و استراتژيهاي اينترانت باشند. از ديگر زمينه هاي مورد توجه ، مولتي مديا و برنامه نويسي مشتري/ سرويس دهنده ميباشند. *راز موفقيت يك برنامه نويس در آينده پيش رفتن با فن آوري روز، تبحر دربرنامه نويسي پايگاه داده ها و اينترنت و تلفيق مدرك دانشگاهي با تجربه كاري ميباشد.* 

*ميزان درآمد* 
 ميانگين درآمد ساليانه درسال 2000 در ايالات متحده براي برنامه نويسان رايانه *57590* دلار بوده است.

----------


## vb2005

عشق و علاقه ، خلاقیت ، نوآوری  + پوست کلفت
من فکر میکنم موفقیت در برنامه نویسی اونم توی کشور ما حداقل به چندین سال زمان احتیاج داره تازه اونم با پیش نیازهایی که در بالا عنوان کردم.

در نهایت موفقیت همه چیز نیست...

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

یکی از اصول در برنامه نویسی تقویت شناخت و طراحی الگوریتم است. دوستانی که میخوان در این زمینه متبحر بشن بیش از اینکه روی زبان خاصی سوئیچ کنن باید روی شناخت الگوریتمهای گوناگون و نحوه پیاده سازی اونا وقت بذارن.

----------


## farshid.star

فقط بدست اوردن پول

----------


## DAMAVAND

> فقط بدست اوردن پول


اينکه شد هدف !
بايد اول موفق بشيد ,بعدا شايد پول هم دراورديد! :اشتباه:

----------


## Dr.Bronx

اما من می گم

شکست . شکست . شکست

----------


## sahele_sheni

بدون شک علاقه تلاش پشتکار زحمت .

هیچ چیزی آسون به دست نمیاد . پس باید واسش زحمت بکشی .... 

راز موفقیت در برنامه نویسی چیست؟ تلاش تلاش تلاش تلاش تلاش تلاش

----------


## حامد مصافی

پول، تلاش، شكست و غيره به نظر من برهه هايي از راه برنامه نويسي هستند. در واقع تنها راز پيروزي يك علاقه ذاتيه كه خيلي ها كه اونو ندارند ازش به عنوان "استعداد" نام مي برند.

----------


## HamzehAzad

> یکی از اصول در برنامه نویسی تقویت شناخت و طراحی الگوریتم است. دوستانی که میخوان در این زمینه متبحر بشن بیش از اینکه روی زبان خاصی سوئیچ کنن باید روی شناخت الگوریتمهای گوناگون و نحوه پیاده سازی اونا وقت بذارن.




این درست اما اگه توی برنامه نویسی به سمت الگوریتم ها بریم بهتر نیست یعنی همراه با برنامه نویسی به طراحی الگوریتمها و چگونگی ااون طراحی ها میرسی چون مااول باید بدونیم در چه مبحثی میخوایم برنامه نویسی کنیم و خروجی ها و ورودی هاش چیه و چه کارهایی باید توش کنیم بعد به طراحی الگوریتم برسیم


----------------------------------------------------------------------
ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم ککه این ذکر جهانی بشود

----------


## HamzehAzad

دوستان لطفا به بیان رازهای موفقیت بپردازند
دوستمون گفتند پول.....
اینکه راز موفقیت نیست به گفته ی دوستمون هدفه!!!
اگه تمام هدفت اینه که دیگه هیچی....
لطفا به بیان با توضیحات بیشتر بپردازید تا دوستان دیگه استفاده کامل از این مطلاب کنن

با تشکر

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم که این ذکر جهانی بشود

----------


## FastCode

> دوستان لطفا به بیان رازهای موفقیت بپردازند
> دوستمون گفتند پول.....
> اینکه راز موفقیت نیست به گفته ی دوستمون هدفه!!!
> اگه تمام هدفت اینه که دیگه هیچی....
> لطفا به بیان با توضیحات بیشتر بپردازید تا دوستان دیگه استفاده کامل از این مطلاب کنن
> 
> با تشکر
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم که این ذکر جهانی بشود


1.ما یا چشممون مثل عقابه(افرادی مثل Behrouz_Rad) یا از عینک استفاده میکنیم.پس لازم نیست بزرگ بنویسی.
2.اگر پول باشه همه چیز هست.حتی قدرت برنامه نویسی.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

حرفتون خیلی منطقی هست
شما پول دارین ترین مرد دنیا
برنامه نویسی بلد نیستید 
پول میدید کد می کنن تو مختون ؟
یا سیم وصل می کنن دانلود می کنین از اینترنت ؟

----------


## baran_mehr

راز موفقیت در برنامه نویسی چیست؟  اگر قرار بود بگم که دیگه راز نمیشد کـــــــــــــــه :لبخند گشاده!: 
کلا تنها چیزی که من تو زندیگیم ندارم رااااازه :لبخند:

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> *نقل قول: راز موفقیت در برنامه نویسی چیست؟*


برنامه نویسی کردن.

----------


## HamzehAzad

> راز موفقیت در برنامه نویسی چیست؟ اگر قرار بود بگم که دیگه راز نمیشد کـــــــــــــــه
> کلا تنها چیزی که من تو زندیگیم ندارم رااااازه


میخواستید بگید موفق نیستید؟
اگه موفق بودید لااقل یه دلیلی داشته دیگه.....




> برنامه نویسی کردن.


واقعا جواب قانع کننده ای بود.....




> 1.ما یا چشممون مثل عقابه(افرادی مثل Behrouz_Rad) یا از عینک استفاده میکنیم.پس لازم نیست بزرگ بنویسی.


شرمنده دیگه تکرار نمیشه




> 2.اگر پول باشه همه چیز هست.حتی قدرت برنامه نویسی.


میگم چرا این پول دارها همشون برنامه نویس هستن..... :متفکر: 

..............

آخر توی این تاپیک یه نفر درست و حسابی به بیان رازهای موفقیت در برنامه نویسی به طور کامل نه تک کلمه ای(شجاعت - تلاش - سماجت - تمرین) نپرداخت......

عزیزان تجربه هاتون رو در اختیار بقیه هم قرار بدین تا عبرتی باشه براشون و چراغ راهشون....



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم که این ذکر جهانی بشود

----------


## h.alizadeh

منم با سماجت موافقم.

راستش یادمه پارسال یه بار رفتم برای دوتا از همکلاسی ها(که برنامه نویسیشون اصلا خوب نبود) پروژه اخرترمشون رو جلو خودشون بنویسم ...
حالا من شروع کردم به نوشتن پروژه و  در هر جاییش میزدم، اجرا ؛آقا اگه اینا رومیدیددد تا یه اررور میداد فکر می کردند یعنی من بلد نیستم یا خیلی طول میکشه رفع شه یا یعنی دیگه درست بشو نیست!!!!!!! 

در حالیکه اصلا اینطور نبود؛ من درحال کشفیدن دستورات و.. بودم و اینکه من برنامه رو عادت دارم قدم به قدم بصورت چک شده بنویسم تا خطایابیش راحتتر باشه... 
و این خطاها هستند که منو جلوتر میندازند .

من اون موقع فهمیدم اینایی که برنامه نویسیشون خوب نیست یه مشکلشون اینه که به واقع از اررور میترسند و با دیدن یه اررور روحیه شون رو از دست می دن و فراری میشند...


--
راستی من با پولم موافقم  :لبخند گشاده!:  خب فکر کنید اگه ادم پول و امکانات داشته باشه خیلی پیشرفت سریعتر میشه البته با حوصله و چیزای دیگه...
مثلا خوده من این سیستم قبلی م یه عتیقه ای ه ه ه رم 256 :ناراحت:  بعد من می اومدم روی این ویژوال استادیو نصب کنم :خیلی عصبانی:  هر برنامه رو میزدم اجرا اقا یه ربع طول میکشه تا برنامه م اجرا بشه!!! دیگه حالا تصور کنیدمن  کی بودم که با این سیستم کنار اومدم...
بعد پول خوبه، ادم تشویق میشه، می بینی واسه کارت ارزش قائلند و پول زیاد میدن توهم مییای وسعیتو بیشتر می کنی و تشویق میشی که کار بهتری رو ارائه بدی ... :) 

و اینکه در برنامه نویسی باید اپ تو دیت بود...

----------


## baran_mehr

> راز موفقیت در برنامه نویسی چیست؟ اگر قرار بود بگم که دیگه راز نمیشد کـــــــــــــــه
> کلا تنها چیزی که من تو زندیگیم ندارم رااااازه  
> 
> میخواستید بگید موفق نیستید؟
> اگه موفق بودید لااقل یه دلیلی داشته دیگه.....



من تنها زمانی به خودم میگم موفق هستم که بتونم برنامه ای بنویسم که تو همه جای دنیا استفاده بشه، برای همین همینطور که شما گفتید نه موفق نیستم

----------


## baran_mehr

حالا که دوست عزیزمون amzehAzad میخوان چــــــــشم یکم جدی تر حرف میزنیم
*راز موفقیت از نظر من کار گروهی هست حالا این گروه دو نفر باشن و یا بیشتر*

به نظرم کسب درامد و پول مهمه اما برای شروع باید برنامه هایی با قیمت پایین و حتی در مواردی مجانی نوشت تا هم تمرینی برامون بشه و همه بتونیم خودمونو نشون بدیم البته برای نشونه گیری اهداف بزرگ رو میگم
یکیش خسته و نا امید نشدنه، گاهی سر پروژه ای و ... ممکنه آدم دلسرد و بی رغبت بشه که تاثیر بدی روی کار میزاره
به نظرم یکی از راه هایی که باعث موفقیت میشه امتحان راهایی هست که تا الان ازشون استفاده نکردیم.
فرض کن همیشه وقتی به یه قسمت تو برنامه نویسی می رسیدی از یه شیوه رایج استفاده میکردی و جواب هم میداد اما بری دنبال روش های دیگه برای حل این قضیه
سماجت و تمرین و شکست هم همونطور که گفتن واقعا تاثیر گذاره

----------


## HamzehAzad

با تشکر از baran_mehr عزیز!!!

واقعا به نکات خیلی خوبی اشاره کردند
اصلش هم همینه اول یه خرده مجانی یا با قیمت پایین کار کن تا جا بیافتی بعد برو توی اوج آسمونا!!!
البته محیط دانشگاه هم برای این کارا خیلی خوبه چون اگه همه دانشجوهای نرم افزار بشناسنت دیگه یار گیری و حمایت خیلی راحتتر میشه
اما امان از کار گروهی!!!
راستش کار گروهی خیلی خوبه اما اون فردی که بهت بسازه و بسوزه خیلی کم پیدا میشه
ولی با این حال راه باز هستش و آینده الکترونیک نزدیک


----------------------------------------------------
ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم که این ذکر جهانی بشود....

----------


## taghvajou

پشتکار، پشتکار، پشتکار!

----------


## Amir Oveisi

برنامه ریزی دقیق برای یادگیریاهتمام کافی برای پیش رفتن طبق برنامه ریزیتمرین کافی تا حدی که احساس کنید دارید overdose میشیدآشنایی کافی با مطالب پایه ای (مثل الگوریتم ها ، ساختمان داده ها ، پایگاه داده ها و ...)پیشروی در یادگیری بر اساس محور بازار کارup to date بودنیاد دادن چیزهایی که بلدید به دیگران (این کار چند تا نتیجه خوب داره، 1- اعتماد به نفس آدم زیاد میشه 2- برای اینکه کماکان بالاتر از طرف مقابل باشه ناخودآگاه میره سراغ یادگیری مطالب جدیدتر)درس گرفتن از شکست

و خیلی چیزایه دیگه که یه کتاب میخواد واسه خودش!

----------


## HamzehAzad

با تشکر از bermooda  عزیز!!!

واقعا هم همینه که آدم چیزی که یاد میگیره اگه به دیگران یاد بده هم مروری میشه و شاید چیزای جدید تری یاد بگیرید و هم به یکی کمک کردید
پس یکی دیگه از رازها رو میشه گفت تواضع و فروتنیه!!!!


--------------------------------------------------------------------
ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم که این ذکر جهانی بشود....

----------


## HamzehAzad

از دوستان دیگه هم تقاضا دارم که به بیان راهکارهای مفید بپردازند

باتشکر


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم که این ذکر جهانی بشود.....

----------


## azademoon

با تشکر از راهنمایی های شما عزیزان

----------


## Open-Source

تمرین - تمرین - تمرین - خلاقیت - مفت کاری

----------


## HamzehAzad

با تشکر از همه ی اونایی که نظر دادند

یه جمع بندی می کنیم
رازهای موفقیت در برنامه نویسی:
*علاقه
*پشتکار
*تمرین
*سماجت
*ایده پردازی
*به روز بودن
*مطالعات وسیع داشتن
*راضی بودن به کم
*آینده نگر بودن
و.............


باز هم از دوستان تشکر می کنم که توی بحث این تاپیک شرکت کردند

به امید روزیکه همگی این رازها رو به کار ببریم نه در راه شرّ ، بلکه در راه خیر.........



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم که این ذکر جهانی بشود......

----------


## netcadgis

با سلام.
دنبال جواب اين سوال نباشيد.
اگر به برنامه نويسي علاقه مند باشيد خودتون كم كم به جواب مي رسيد.
اگر هم دنبال پول هستيد عمرتون رو براي چيز ديگري خرج كنيد، كه ريسك كمتري داشته باشد.
اما اگر دنبال يادگيري هستيد برنامه نويسي انتخاب خوبي است. چون تمام زمينه ها را پوشش مي دهد.
خدا را چه ديديد شايد پول دار هم شديد.
اما اگر يه روزي برنامه اي ساختيد كه به قول دوستمون تمام دنيا ازش استفاده كنن يادتون باشه حسابي
قفلش رو بپيچونيد. اون هم نه با يك زبان كه با تمام زبان ها، به طوري كه وقتي برنامتون كرك شد بگيد نوش جونش. :چشمک: 
موفق باشيد.

----------


## mthreat.info

ولی از نظر من هیچ چیز مثل یک دوست پایه آدم رو جهانی نمیکنه

----------


## mahdirabbani

راز موفقیت من آز(حرص) یادگیری هست. :متفکر: 
ولی یه چیز خیلی مهمی هم که هست اینه که نباید بذارین این آز باعث فقط جمع آوری منابع و مطالعه نکردن اون ها بشه. :ناراحت: 
یه چیزی هم که جلوی موفقیت رو می گیره خواب هست. اگه می شد یه هفته بیدار بمونیم یه هفته بخوابیم خوب بود. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## FastCode

بعد از این همه وقت نظرم عوض شد.
وقت مطالعه

----------


## persianboy1993

مشکل اینجاست که ما میگیم تلاش و نمی کنیم باید عمل کرد

----------


## behnamgholipoor

تمرین و پشتکار زیاد (به قول دوستان سماجت) و همچنین استعداد

----------

